# K325 smokin' under the tree....



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Christmas 2013 is over, but I thought you folks might like this little clip....


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Very nice picture; brings back old memories. K325 is a very nice engine to have. I like
your picture--Thanks for posting. Larry:appl:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

What do ya mean, "might" like this video?? Perfect.. Thanks for posting. I have 2 322's; one with sit, and the other with sib. Great engines.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree very nice video, and nice train. 

I added a quick clip of one of my 293's, under the tree, and pulling a few Christmas cars.

http://s236.photobucket.com/user/gk...r the tree/2013TreeTrain_zpsb89257d5.mp4.html

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Also superb!!


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey nice videos guys. I have a smoker also.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That smokes nice Mike'sD, and who said you need all the electronic sounds that chugger (or whatever it is called) sounds great. :smilie_daumenpos:
I wish Lionel had it on all their old stuff. 

Hutch..................:thumbsup:


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow Hutch, 
That is some serious smoke you have there, nice layout.
Aflyer


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

My wife was cleaning the lint out of the dryer as I walked by. She handed it to me to throw away and I immediately thought, how cool would this look stuck in a smoke stack. The color is pretty good I think. Makes me think of Gumby when it goes by.:laugh:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Love all these Christmas trains smoking their way around the trees.


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Hutch said:


> Hey nice videos guys. I have a smoker also.


Nice...hey wait a minute! I'd recognize that loco anywhere; a Mantua/Tyco Mikado, if I'm not mistaken. I thought this was an S scale forum,not HO! 

Mark in Oregon


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yea, it is but we don't discriminate here. We enjoy seeing running trains no matter the scale.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Really you can recognize that?


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Only because of the valve gear,which it (kind of) shares with their Pacific, which was the first "scale" steamer I ever got,back in 1970...gawd,I'm so getting old!!

Mark in Oregon


----------

